# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3D scanner: Fuel3D Scanify

## CornGolem

Brand new, with invoice, pre calibrated, 1 year warranty.

Price: 725€
Shipping 30€

Payment by wire bank transfer.


Contact me by PM only.

----------

